

Infochimps Acquired By CSC - benhamner
http://jameskaskade.com/?p=2878?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Infochimps%2C+a+CSC+Company+%3D+Big+Data+Made+Better

======
benhamner
[https://twitter.com/nickducoff/status/364861776363388929](https://twitter.com/nickducoff/status/364861776363388929)

